# Currently Making



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am knitting a Shetland shawl.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Preemie hats while my daughter decides what colour she wants the vest pattern she has chosen.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Aww, I made some of those.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm knitting a couple pair of what I call boot cuffs for 2 daughters. They're fashionable now but I don't wear boots.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Making my first adult sweater,and will be learning to work with DPN...Having a great time...and thanking everyone that helped me....


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

right now i have a teddy bear almost finished, a hoody for my youngest daughter which is nowhere near finished, and socks which are driving me insane lmao, i have a sock on dpn's and one on circulars and must admit even tho i like the dpns i much prefer the circulars 
just finding it really hard to be motivated for some reason


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm working on two wraps, a hat, a rug and a sweater. I have the 9" bamboo circulars by Stitchberry and like them. BUT, the bamboo is not waxed, so they really grip the yarn. I like this for the 9" circs, but wouldn't for the longer circs or straights.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

A cap for a friend in pink,my first top down sweater,all in one piece, and still have to finish my boneyard shawl.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

Crossfade24 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


I'm busy knitting dolls clothes to be sold in aid of CLIC Sergeant childrens' cancer fund.

My knitting club knitted dolls clothes and sold them in our local craft store before Christmas and we made just over £200 GBP for the charity. As we did so well the shop asked us to continue throughout the year.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm knitting the ladies serenity top on ravelry


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Cute, and I just started on the Anna Baltzer Wings of Peace Shawl. It's my first complicated pattern so wish me luck.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Designing a new bunny, not turning out how I expected though lol!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am finally taking the time to knit a sweater for my self. Of course I have two other projects waiting in the wings.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

I have several projects going, but my main one is an afghan for my youngest who is graduating from HS this Spring. We always give our kids, a suitcase and a warm afghan when they graduate


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm knitting a Viking cap for my niece's son and finishing cashmere socks with Dodger logo for my 24-year-old grandson. and a pair of fingerless gloves for a friend.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm making sweaters and hats for Marine Corp Kids donations.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm making a cardigan for one of my daughters, and crocheting them both granny square bags from left over yarn, have another cardigan and sweater for my son in the waiting list.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Bath mitt in cotton, wanting to make lots of spa sets for sale.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm currently working on a clapotis shawl, the Ashton shawl and a Steven West shawl for someone at work. When I'm finally done these I've promised myself to take a look at my wips and finish a couple.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Bear clothes, cowls and about to start some Valentine gifts


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am currently knitting a Estonian Lace Shawl and next will be a cabled jumper for my son's birthday in April.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Socks for a friend and my dh. Planning an aran sweater for my dh but just cannot decide which pattern to use. I must have 20 of them now, too much choice i think. Then some summer tops for myself and a shawl. How did i ever find time to go to worl LOL.......


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Socks for a friend and my dh. Planning an aran sweater for my dh but just cannot decide which pattern to use. I must have 20 of them now, too much choice i think. Then some summer tops for myself and a shawl. How did i ever find time to go to worl LOL.......


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Oops sorry


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

I'm knitting a teddy for my LYS but have an afghan for my GD on the go as well as a jumper for my husband!


----------



## budpw (Nov 22, 2012)

I am starting a knitting class at my church. When the students get good enough, we are going to knit chemo hats for our local hospital. Budpw


----------



## littlenicki (Nov 9, 2012)

I am currently working on a sweater for my dads birthday and am also crocheting hair bands for my daughter and her friends as they saw my daughters and now they all want one!


----------



## Noodle61 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm knitting a hoodie cardigan for my granddaughter. It got cables and bobbles I'm intrigued by the dishcloth making! Do you use them on the dishes?


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm working on socks and a wrap in firefly yarn which is a pain. I'm knitting lots of squares for a blanket which has been ongoing since my teens! I really want to use my sirdar indie yarn to knit myself a scarf on my circular needles....but they're too small so I must address that first!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I am alternating between afghans and light scarves. I find that when I finish the larger afghan project, I need a smaller success. I also find myself eager to finish the smaller project so I can start another afghan!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Brown wool socks on the DPNs are left waiting while I finish up red big-heart wash cloths for brother, sister and cousin. I'll put in a card that says something about 'follow your passion and if that makes a mess, here's your clean up buddy'. Like, I imagine that a cotton knit cloth would be great for washing an airplane window. I just finished some wash clothes for local political party Lincoln-Day fundraiser; I packed em up with natural soap and called em 'spa kits'. Dreaming about making a new deep blue chanel jacket for myself.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

budpw, Great you are offering to teach knitting. I'm going to try to do that also; met a group of young women who want to learn. I think we meet some great people that way. That alone is good for the soul.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a cardigan to finish for my SIL, a 'rescue' rug to finish & I cast on 120 stitches last week to make one of my 'mindless' baby blankets. However, they are all languishing in the projects basket as we started almond harvest this week. By the time hubby & I harvest two trees in the morning, husk till early evening, then come in for a quick tea, I only have time for a quick look here to wind down before bed then the routine starts again. Roll on the next fortnight so I can get back to knitting!!!


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm just starting the pinwheel sweater. Going to try the magic loop so I don't have to buy 3 sizes of circulars.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a couple of things on the go, still doing my neonatal clothes for the hospital next set of clothes and a pram blanket for new g g son due in 4 weeks then have a another g g child due in a few months so more to do. Love doing it all


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

I am working on an Easy Ruffled Baby Blanket 
www.greatballsofyarn.com. 

It is a very easy striped blanket, all knit, with changes of needle size at each color change making the ruffled appearance. 

I will be glad when it is done, because the needle changes are a pain (from US 3 to US 11).


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

WIP's are two infinity scarves, a baby blanket, a lap blanket and a pair of fingerless gloves. Two of these are almost finished. I feel a baby sweater coming on, or perhaps another baby blanket. Have a beautiful pattern for an heirloom blanket that my fingers are itching to start.


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I am making a blanket for my bed in chocolate brown using seed stitch.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have almost finished the cable sweater from 'the holiday' Cameron Diaz film., a gypsycream bear and plans for a 'Sanquhar' pattern cushion. ( I am moving to Sanquhar, Scotland soon)


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Suddenly into hats: just finished a cute baby hat for neighbours first born daughter, and an adult size multi coloured beret. A tweedy 'cloche' style hat now on the needles not to mention a beaded lace scarf, a cowl and a gansey style jumper for my great neice, It's a complicated pattern but not needed till her birthday in June. Why am I on KP when I should be knitting???


----------



## Knitagain (Jul 24, 2012)

I LOVE the Stitchberry bamboo needles!! Most everyone on here loves the expensive interchangeable ones (when it's circular), but these needles suit me just fine. I have the straight and circular ones (not all lengths, yet - I purchase a set each time I have a need for something). I have bunches of metal needles collected through a long lifetime, and also some that were my Mum's, and I never use them any more. I hope you enjoy your Stitchberries as much as I do. I'm currently working on a pair of socks for a friend, and a sparkly purple wrap to wear to the Red Hat Society State convention at the beginning of March.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm also making a jumper for my self. Enjoying it more because I'm not having to make it for anyone but me so no rush. No one asking " is it ready yet?"


----------



## lauraeagan (Oct 28, 2012)

I am finishing up my gaptastic cowl and have some pretty salmon colored yarn to start a feather and fan shawl.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just finished 2 scarves and 1 had for friends and am making myself a double knit scarf. Blue checkerboard on one side and white checkerboard on the other.


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I have just finish,little jacket and just started a little arun waist coat for grandson for easter as he is to small for choclate.also crossstitch a birth sampler just frame it this morning,also have a patchwork quilt on the go


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My immediate focus is to finish a Bar Mitzvah gift of an Aran afghan.

I've got about 90 hours in -- maybe 24 or 48 more rows (30 minutes each)


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

1 pair of socks, 2 afghans, 1 adult hat, 2 shawls, 2 adult sweaters, not including all of the wip's all over the place.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm crocheting an afghan for my son, a sweater for myself, and 2 scarves as gifts.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm knitting a chunky shawl, a kid silk scarf, a ruffle scarf and a baby jacket. I'm on of those people that can't concentrate on one thing at a time. The chunky shawl is for serious TV watching when I need to concentrate on what I am watching as it is just garter stitch. The kid silk scarf is also for TV time but easy to follow programs. The baby coat is for when I need to see some thing grow quickly and easily, usually after knitting the ruffley scarf for a while which I hate and am only doing it because I promised one to a cousin.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

My current projects are the "Sea Lettuce Scarf" from Lucy Neatby which I purchased from Noble Knits in Philadelphia, P
A and my first Gypsy Cream Bear.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Right now baby socks. Have a ton of things on the list this year.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

watchcap for local seaman's mission


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am trying to knit 2 jumpers for my holiday in April, not getting very far. Thought I would take a break and knit some face clothes and some socks. Need to read the book about mice and men (best laid plans). But reading KP gives me plenty of inspiration. :?:


----------



## alisonwardpay (Apr 29, 2012)

white 2ply baby shawl in web shetland stitch with central panel of simple garter stitch to make it easy to carry baby - little fingers through web holes are such a trial. I have three to make within next three months. It has become quite a tradition in my village for me to make such fine shawls for first baby in family for people who live in the parish. In between I have a mans jumper using up all odd wool knitting zig zag colors = extreemly bright but at moment very popular by university students in UK. Home made jumpers are the top fashion at the moment in as bright a color as possible


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Crossfade24 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


I am working on the last panel of an afghan for my disabled daughter, the 9th square of 15 of a log cabin afghan for one of my sisters, a shrug and a cabled leg warmer using magic loop for my other sister (I have one leg warmer done) and a pair of slipper boots with a suede sole also using magic for myself (I have one done). I will probably start one or two more projects in the next couple of weeks as a couple of these are nearly finished.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

right now I'm working on a pair of ankle socks that will be more like slippers and I started a knitted doll for some practice I don't like the way the face has turned out. I have trouble putting on the mouth and nose and getting them to look right. I might not close up the back of the neck and just use her for a plastic bag stuffer as I haven't gpt the legs sewed up and I didn't give her any feet. I was thinking of putting booties on her later.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Several projects: crochet purse from grannies, a crochet tote from string, socks & fingerless gloves on dpns, crochet motifs to layer over 2 lamp shades, knitting several sweaters and cowls, as the spirit moves me. Wow, too many WIPs!! 
I'll have to finish some before starting anything new!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I am making a cat cushion for my son and daughter in laws cat, a jumper for my nieces friend, and a little jacket for another nieces baby girl xx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm knitting a cat mat for a friend, mitts for a friend, a hooded scarf for a friend, a sweater for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm on a roll with 'yoga socks' -- the ladies in my Sacred Circle Dance group are loving them. I love the yarn I'm using -- Amazing by Lion Brand -- works up in endless variety due to the interesting colorways.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

interesting. what pattern are you using.



elsiemarley said:


> I'm on a roll with 'yoga socks' -- the ladies in my Sacred Circle Dance group are loving them. I love the yarn I'm using -- Amazing by Lion Brand -- works up in endless variety due to the interesting colorways.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I am doing a needlepoint piece in a diamond design for a foot stool, a counted cross stitch of a dog, and will be knitting a sweater for DD when the yarn arrives that she ordered. Do premmie hats on the side for a local hospital.


----------



## Mare03 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm working on a dishcloth baby blanket, a ripple baby blanket, a scrap ripple afghan and a granny square scrap afghan. The granny scrap afghan is done in one piece - don't have to sew squares together which I like. And I also have a book started on my Kindle and another book started off the Kindle. Just not enough time in a day to do everything lol. I want to do it all  Thanks for asking - a really good topic - it's nice to hear what everyone is doing.
Mary Lou


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm re- knitting a sweater started by my daughter over a year ago. There was a big mistake only a dozen rows in which became more obvious as the garment grew so I eventually frogged it all the way back, and am now nearly back to where she had knit to. She's lost interest in it as she's very busy on her first year of Veterinary Medicine, so I hope she will still want it when I eventually finish. I've also invested in some sock wool from the sales, so will attempt my first socks after this ( about Easter??)


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

right now i am crocheting a lace tablecloth. This will be my 10th one one . It is with the thin thread, and i am also working on a afghan. I am trying to get some of my projects finished. tweeter


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I just finished 2 crocodile scarves for collegues and a cushion. I have a pair of adult uggs started. I also have all the pieces of pocket bunny done. I made it with very thin yarn and size 2mm needles. It took the same time to knit as the regular size, BUT, putting it together will be another thing. For the eyes I will have to use seed beads, so you can imagine how small it will be. What was I thinking? lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have just finished a pair of socks for my oldest son but found it boring so in between I knit the Summer Flies Shawlette for a friend who is ill. The shawl is currently blocking. Today I will start an afghan for my youngest son which has been on my to do for way too long.


----------



## laurraine (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm making fingerless mitts and beanies for my son and his girlfriend who are based in Finland. They love owls so I've but owls on both.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Currently knitting Sarah Keen's pink pig from her new book Knitted Farmyard Animals. I have a few projects to stitch together and stuff - three hippos of different colours, two monkeys, three warthogs, two elephants, two snakes, one doorstop dog, one alpaca and two cats.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Just finished a sweater for my GD and hat and scarf for DD. Have 2 afghans on needles and just started another. Also making baby bibs for DIL's niece. Whoops-also have Wrapped in Raggs from Mary Maxim started for DD. Guess I better finish a few things.


----------



## Gene Sampson (Jan 7, 2013)

Since Christmas I have been knitting teddy bears and other animals to donate to a local charity that gives hats, mittens, and toys to children each Christmas. So far, I have four teddy bears, and 1 rabbit. They are each wearing their special designed outfits, like a sweater and pants, head band, booties, etc., whatever I think they will look good in. I am trying to use up smaller leftover pieces of yarn for the clothes, but always seem to find a cute yarn that would look good for a teddy bear! Most of the teddy bear patterns that I have found in books, etc., call for DK yarn which is not available in the less expensive stores like JoAnn's, Michaels, or Hobby Lobby, so I have been substituting American Worsted Weight or Sport Yarn. Of course, then the bears turn out to be a slightly different size and the clothes patterns don't always fit the bear, so I am having fun re-designing the clothes to fit the bear. A lot of work, but I love it. I am basically an artist and have had a painting sitting half finished on my easel for days now .........but whenever I get tired of standing I sit down, and then I'm "lost" in my knitting for hours. Need to force myself to finish my painting today!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I'm making little socks from the odd-balls of yarns that I have left over from big socks for my Etsy shop. 
After the odd balls get too tiny for socks the rest of the yarn goes towards my scrap yarn mitered afghan. I must say it's rather colorful.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I cannot get motivated since Christmas keep looking at patterns but not yet inspired to pick up my needles --Think I just need a break


----------



## Joodles (Mar 27, 2012)

I am knitting a little dress for a nearly 1 year old, a cushion cover as a gift, a scarf in malabrigo lace also a gift and i am just about to start on a hat for myself, post chemo. Only trouble is i cannot decide on the style!! :-( It will be in merino dk and i shall also do one in a cotton/acrylic mix that knits up really soft (Sirdar recycled).


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm knitting fingerless gloves (with fingers). Also getting set up to weave "mug rugs" - (basic weaving).


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> right now i have a teddy bear almost finished, a hoody for my youngest daughter which is nowhere near finished, and socks which are driving me insane lmao, i have a sock on dpn's and one on circulars and must admit even tho i like the dpns i much prefer the circulars
> just finding it really hard to be motivated for some reason


I'm kind of unmotivated also. Finished a baby5 hour sweater for my friend's new grandson due on Valentine's Day. Did the booties to match, in red of course. Still trying to finish up the 8 hat and scarves sets for the college kids I worked with this past summer. Have two scarves to go. My sister did three of the hats for me to help move me along. But still am dragging my feet. Have so many projects planned but just can't get excited about them, even though I have purchased all the materials. Hope I get out of this funk soon!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm knitting an adult men's sweater.


----------



## wlfdpostlady (Nov 3, 2011)

I am learning to knit 2 at a time socks on one circular needle. Starting with socks for my grandaughter, they are a little easier to keep organized.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just finished the Downton Abbey Hat, a lacy cowl and I'm about half way through a Cables and Bobble afghan. I think I'm going to try the Haruni Shawl next.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I just finished a hat for myself and I have several scarves and a shawl on the needles. I have put those aside for now. Now I am concentrating on baby booties for Congo.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm making myself a pair of socks


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

working on the lion brand danbury coat for myself, finally i've had the yarn i chose for it for about 3 years now and always found other things that i wanted or needed to knit for other people. I also have a 2nd intarsia mitten on the needles to finish for a neice that she was suposed to get for christmas and only got to see the partiallyu finished first one. a bib that i will frog and repurpose cause i don't like it a bear yhat i have 2 peices done, aftyer making 4 bears a puppy and a kitten i am finding it hard to motivate myself for more.oh and a baby girl cardigan for a friend of mine's little one.


----------



## lilaclady (Jun 8, 2012)

I am making the knitted home letters from the new knit and crochet magazine also finished some dolls clothes I have crochet pictures coming soon


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am knitting wool socks for hubby's feet... and those bamboo needles will become smoother the more you use them.. they start out kinda rough but get better with uses..


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm working on an Old Shale scarf for me and have another WIP - a shawl. I've only finished one Christmas present but have another about 90% done (needs an edging and I'm not sure if fringe is what is needed). I'm so happy to see that I'm not the only one with more than one thing going at a time. As silly as this may sound, I sorted my yarn stash (which can't compare to what I've read some of you have!) and it was so satisfying. Some times sorting my yarn or beads gets me motivated and I want to start a gift project.


----------



## allballedup (Jan 22, 2013)

I am knitting a few socks.....the darn gusset gets me all the time! I have a child's sweater started and mans sweater and a throw!!!!


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am making socks and a reversible cable scarf. I will be taking the Workshop and doing the Baby Surprise Jacket using Elizabeth Zimmerman's pattern. the pattern also has adult sizes.

Mary


----------



## allballedup (Jan 22, 2013)

Heavens..... one at a time projects must be sooo boring! Or I have ADHD!


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I am knitting a poncho. The pattern was in 2013 Vogue Magazine. It is knitted sideways. The needle size was 8 mm with KW.
I changed the pattern to 6mm needles. For fun I counted the stitches and it came to 31000. I am so glad it is finished. I will not make another one.


----------



## bunny mom (Apr 25, 2012)

Working on a fish hat ( my 6th) and mittens


----------



## Jerzpeg (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been trying to make socks, for months, I'd did good until I get to the heal, an guset, rip it out,so many times, It became so frayed I couldn't use the yarn, so I'd try again, I used cheep yarn, before trying more expensive yarn,wasting yarn, then I found www.cometosilver.com/sockclass. I made 1 pair in 1 week, an mailed them to my friend,now I'm on my second pair, I finished one, now on the other, I'm so pleased with myself, I knew if I hung in there I'd catch on, now I can't stop, IF I get good enough,I plan to make them an donate them to Salvation Army for there winter drive, I have no problem knitting hat's I tought myself how to do those also.
Peggy


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right now I am finishing up an Ear Flap Hat and Fingerless gloves for a GGD, have half a second sock on the dpns to be finished and yarn for a sweater for myself waiting.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

A second pair of the socks pictures in my avatar.


----------



## barbiebeth (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm working on a pair of socks, baby booties, a beautiful baby sweater weigh baby cashmere motion silk, and a smocking project to boot!


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

I just finished a pair of socks for my son and have started another for a Christmas gift. Am also working on a kimono wrap sweater for myself.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

If you can share, what boot pattern cuffs are you using? I've had a request and am not sure what pattern would be good?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Baby sweater with hat (s) to follow. Socks for a friend, 3button shawl for me, for donating -- a prayer shawl, chemo caps, and children's hats and mittens.


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

just finished a chunky light grey cardigan which my youngest daughter asked if she could have it, Her oldest daughter saw a pair of arm warmers pictured on my calendar and asked if she could have a pair, so finished them last night, now going to do a hooded jacket out of the spares yarn left from the grey cardigan


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I am finishing up a pair of socks for middle daughter's birthday (which was yesterday! *LOL*)


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

On needles currently are two shawls, a double bump washcloth, and a Fear of Commitment cowl.
In crochet, I am making a granny square afghan and will soon be ready to sew the squares together.
I would like to make a wool tea cosy if I can find a pattern which would use some of the sport weight wool, which I had bought for a Dr. Who scarf.

I have made a decision to not buy any more yarn until I have used up what I already have.


----------



## Ozebeaver (Dec 9, 2012)

Have just finished the February Lady Sweater and Mary Maxim Winding cable cardi for my gd. Just need buttons. Finished the Snowflake jumper a week or so ago but still cannot find some nice red buttons with shanks. Really wanted something wintery but have had no luck. I have a 100g ball and scrap left over from my ladysweater so have started the Big O jacket for gd. Think I will have to use some white to accent as I will not have enough variegated and as I have had to make it smaller than the pattern, it is going to be 'work in progress'.
Oh AND I have made the body piece of my first Huggable bear. What a learning curve to knit with eyelash. :roll:


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

allballedup said:


> Heavens..... one at a time projects must be sooo boring! Or I have ADHD!


ME TOO.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you use them as flannels ( washcloths )
Do you knit them in cotton, they seem very popular


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am currently working on a scarf for my sister using Flounce Metallic yarn. It is fabulous. My sister and brother were born 3 years apart on the same day. He is turning 65. I need to finish the scarf so I can make him a hat or something. 

My nephew and his wife are expecting a baby at the end of the month, I am waiting to find out if it is a girl or boy and I will be making something for the new baby. 

My son has finally requested something - a skull hat, in fact he has picked out two. I guess I will relax my ban on knitting something I don't like.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

A pair of toe up socks with 2-3 colors, a helmet liner hat for hubby(he shrunk the last one so now acrylic ;0( )
and the back of an Aran sweater 2/3 done for me...
Also a quilt, a ruby (YES!) necklace, and a quilt, and a crocheted lace pansy linen hanky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I just finished a pair of Selbu mittens. I have a brioche hat on the needles, a sock started and a ruffle scarf started. And, I'm going to the the surprise jacket workshop so have started that as well. Too many WIPs at the moment and am trying to finish some of them up.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Re-doing a cardigan from the 80's. A classic, love the pattern, love the yarn (bulky),was just too big, so here I go, enjoying it but can't wait for my new project.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

Finished two caps, two afghans, and I am using stash of partial skeins up making slipper sox. Have a scarf that needs frogging and one to tink.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mostly shawls for the Prayer Shawls. I finished two, have to block them, I just found out I'll be a great Aunt so I'm getting ready to make a few things for the her. I also have the yarn and pattern for a sweater for my sister.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Re-doing a cardigan from the 80's. A classic, love the pattern, love the yarn (bulky),was just too big, so here I go, enjoying it but can't wait for my new project.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I just finished crocheting dishcloths, scrubbies and a set of placemats. My next project is a broomstick lace purse for my middle daughter.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

I finished a ban blanket and baby socks and bibs and baby layette and now working on a trinity stitch blanket have to finish a sweater border I started for ME last year and will finish it soon
happy hitting


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

oops baby blanket wandering fingers


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Baby afghan, slippers, shrug, and two different scarfs. But I am concentrating on the baby afghan as the baby is due this month.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

I just finished a pair of baby booties, a hat, to go with baby blanket. Have a pair of slippers almost finished, but just itching to start the yoga socks I found @ my lys in January. Have a few other projects that I bought the yarn for....so may start one of them as we'll ~ lol


----------



## suzanneknitswv (Dec 9, 2012)

I am currrently knitting 2 sweaters for ME. I turn 70 this year and do not have a single sweater I have made for myself. I have knit for every baby, some weddings & graduations, and every good cause that ever came along. But my hands are getting arthritic and I doubt this love of wool in my hands can last much longer. So this year I knit for ME -- all year, all selfish ME.


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

working on gd afghan and going to start one for my daughter


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

suzanneknitswv said:


> I am currrently knitting 2 sweaters for ME. I turn 70 this year and do not have a single sweater I have made for myself. I have knit for every baby, some weddings & graduations, and every good cause that ever came along. But my hands are getting arthritic and I doubt this love of wool in my hands can last much longer. So this year I knit for ME -- all year, all selfish ME.


That's not selfish! It sounds like you've been so giving and generous to others over the years so it's time for 'me time.' Splurge and buy that special yarn you've been eyeing and make something wonderful for yourself!


----------



## JoAnn Larsen (Feb 3, 2013)

I started knitting about a year ago and have made some baby sweaters, Santa hats for the family. Most recently finished a baby blanket for my unborn grandson. Currently working on a shawl, probably for myself. Will soon be starting on another baby blanket for another unborn grandchild. It's my goal in the next year to learn how to knit in the round. Don't you just love the feeling of satisfaction knitting brings?


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm working on The Wonderful Wallaby Sweater for MYSELF!
A lap blanket for my parish knitting ministry.
And, in my car, when hubby and I are together, I have a dish cloth as my WIP.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Knitting a Quaker rib blanket for my future(I hope)SIL,for his birthday.
Just finished red wool mittens for myself. Getting ready to frog a sock that I'm not liking ..looks way too big .


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I have just finished a triangular shawl for my mother for her birthday in April - have been making it on and off for about 7 months. It is based on the granny square stitch but only have the square is worked making it triangular. I am also going to loom here a pair of wrist warmers and leg warmers to match as her arthritis is getting worse so she will be 'wrapped up' for our coming winter in Australia. I still want to put a plain band all around the shawl to edge it - 2-3 rows in trebles (dc). When that is done and the warmers I will post a picture of the set.

YAHOO - almost there! It's been a long time in coming. I really admire the people who make the bedspread covers, huge afghans etc. This one has taken me a long time.


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm working on a Wingspan shawl by Ravelry and a tunisian baby blanket for my daughter and son-in-law as they are on the journey of adoption.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

i am working on two suits for a wedding and a coccoon rug with my bargain yarn from yarn paradise


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I am experimenting with fingerless gloves.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm still into Aran afghans. I'm about halfway done with current WIP and have just received a new kit for my next one!
These have become my drug of choice for 14 months now.

Also have a preemie sweater set going for sister's first grandbaby.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Pimpelliese a small triangle scarf-like shawl. Free pattern on Ravelry in German and English.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I currently have started my first sweater, again. I also have pedicure socks going for my sister. I carry that in a bag that I take to my mother's house, so we can knit together.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm almost finished my "bargain" throw for myself and just started my first sock toe-up.


----------



## Scootermom (Jan 7, 2013)

Too much. Feather & fan carriage shawl for infant grand-niece, neck down cardigan for 2 year old grand-niece, Sashay ruffle scarf for my sis (FINAL one for me) crocheting loop stitch booties for infant G-N, & a crochet round afghan in Homespun for son. Am not starting ANYTHING else until these are complete. WHY do I do this to myself?


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

A size 2 little boy pullover sweater. My first with sleeves that are knit separately and have to be sewn in. I usually make top-down sweaters. I'm ready to sew in the sleeves, so wish me luck.


----------



## Scootermom (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## JAMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm knitting a baby blanket for a niece who is expecting her first child in July...started early as I'm not very fast and also started a blanket for the group of ladies I belong to for a nursing home its going to be with strips of different colours..so I can work on that when I'm tired of working on the baby blanket as its only with a garter stitch which is mindless..


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm knitting the Victorian Lace Poncho.

https://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx?featuredID=118700#


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

ladams123 said:


> I'm working on two wraps, a hat, a rug and a sweater. I have the 9" bamboo circulars by Stitchberry and like them. BUT, the bamboo is not waxed, so they really grip the yarn. I like this for the 9" circs, but wouldn't for the longer circs or straights.


Hi Lori, I was just looking at my new circs from Stitchberry and wondering how they work. I bought the 12 inch and can't for the life figure what I can knit on these. Do you use them like dpn's. How could you possible join anything in the round with these?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am doing dishcloths/ washcloths for baby shower game gifts for my niece's baby shower. I thought it would be a very nice touch over the normal things given to guests.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I am knitting my first entralac afghan and should finish it by the end of the month. I have finished two hat and mitten sets for children and 6 dishcloths since the first of the year.


----------



## PeacockRose1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am currently working the gauntlets from the Jimmy Beans Wool "Downton Abbey Mystery KAL" using Lorna Laces Sportmate yarn in the Christmas at Downton color way.


----------



## CharP (Jan 25, 2013)

Just finished a baby afghan and started a sweater for my 8th great nephew. Must get busy as he arrived Jan 16th. When his items are finished, I must get back to finishing projects. For 2013 I am trying to finish one past uncompleted project before starting a new one. LOL


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Noodle61 said:


> I'm knitting a hoodie cardigan for my granddaughter. It got cables and bobbles I'm intrigued by the dishcloth making! Do you use them on the dishes?


Yes, that's possible. I even sold one. Although my mom tends to use the fancier ones as dishcloths.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

half finished the log cabin afgan, working on the Kate Middleton shawl for myself,(maybe finished by next winter) and a quick scarf for a friend. after completing this afgan, i will be making 2 more, diff. patterns, for my 3 daughters for next Christmas. wish me luck. happy knitting.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am making a baby hat, still need sweater and booties for a friends niece. As always knitting washcloths for my daughters business


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

KarenLeigh said:


> I am alternating between afghans and light scarves. I find that when I finish the larger afghan project, I need a smaller success. I also find myself eager to finish the smaller project so I can start another afghan!


I feel your pain. Afghans take a long time. I have two throws in super bulky yarn that took a week each and an afghan that took me almost a month even in super bulky yarn to crochet.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Seems I continuously have a pair of socks on the needles. Other projects on the needles are: a hoodie made with Homespun, a toddler sweater, an afghan and two different baby blankets (both due August).


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been making alligator scarfs! Lots of different colors, so much fun to work on. Been working out a plan in my mind to use one or part of one for a freeform project, maybe as part of a throw.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Joy8753 said:


> I have almost finished the cable sweater from 'the holiday' Cameron Diaz film., a gypsycream bear and plans for a 'Sanquhar' pattern cushion. ( I am moving to Sanquhar, Scotland soon)


Did you use a pattern or make it up? I'd love to make something like that.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

I am knitting a pair of socks for a friend. I hope to be done them before Friday as I am her Chemo Buddy and wanted to have something to give her. They are a nice bright color that will keep her feet warm! I am also going to make her some homemade cookies to go with the gift.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Magic Loop Toe-Up Socks
Cuff down socks on dpn's
Mitered squares blanket
Moebius scarf


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm working on a cuff-to-cuff sweater from the Red Heart website. I'm using Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted in Beach. Don't like my cast-ons (too loose), so I think I'll frog and redo before I get any further.


----------



## ecedman (Dec 28, 2012)

I am knitting a lace scarf using mohair yarn I bought years ago. Try knitting scarfs or shawls instead of dish cloths. Or get venturous and knit a sweater or tunic. I was knitting a bunch of hats for kids for charity.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

suzanneknitswv said:


> I am currrently knitting 2 sweaters for ME. I turn 70 this year and do not have a single sweater I have made for myself. I have knit for every baby, some weddings & graduations, and every good cause that ever came along. But my hands are getting arthritic and I doubt this love of wool in my hands can last much longer. So this year I knit for ME -- all year, all selfish ME.


Good for you!


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> suzanneknitswv said:
> 
> 
> > I am currrently knitting 2 sweaters for ME. I turn 70 this year and do not have a single sweater I have made for myself. I have knit for every baby, some weddings & graduations, and every good cause that ever came along. But my hands are getting arthritic and I doubt this love of wool in my hands can last much longer. So this year I knit for ME -- all year, all selfish ME.
> ...


I agree, do it! X


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm knitting my third Quaking Aspen Shawl, an Afghan for my son, Doll clothes for my daughter, and two shawlettes for my self. One is the Hitchiker and the other is called 3S shawl. Busy, Busy, busy!


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Crossfade24 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


I've started a baby blanket in the softest chinille, just love the feel and a pair of socks on cir. needles...top down.
(And going to put a crochet edge around the baby blanket.) I knit slow so will take me awhile and I have to make another pair of socks and the felted clogs for my son again this year...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Crossfade24 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


13 !!!
Bully for you!
My niece requested some at Christmas for her new home.
I decided to make 12 for her. Face and dish.
I was going to make one for each month of the year, but so far, only have the hearts for Feb. in red and the Star of David for Dec.
I will be looking for more monthly themes.
I decided to start a winter sweater to break the somewhat monotony of the cloths.
Finally found about 6 patterns yesterday!
Joy! Well, I read through all of them last night, and hmmmmm, can I knit any of these? There are portions of the patterns (in each one) that I don't get!!!
Well, I will attempt beginning one of them, and maybe, my precious KP friends can help when I get in a bind! Happy Feb. Knitting!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

bevqual said:


> I have several projects going, but my main one is an afghan for my youngest who is graduating from HS this Spring. We always give our kids, a suitcase and a warm afghan when they graduate


Bev, 
The suitcase is a great hint!!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Noodle61 said:


> I'm knitting a hoodie cardigan for my granddaughter. It got cables and bobbles I'm intrigued by the dishcloth making! Do you use them on the dishes?


You bet!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> A size 2 little boy pullover sweater. My first with sleeves that are knit separately and have to be sewn in. I usually make top-down sweaters. I'm ready to sew in the sleeves, so wish me luck.


I've never sewn in sleeves - so I wish you much success!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Just finished an afghan and began a sweater for myself.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm making the Cowboy Cowl with the softest, squishiest Cascade Eco Duo yarn. Yummy. I'm also STILL working on my husbands sweater. Uggghh, it's taking forever.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Baby cocoon made like a royal kings robe and crown for newborn pics Barbie clothes and fabric books that have been in my fabric stash!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

PeacockRose1 said:


> I am currently working the gauntlets from the Jimmy Beans Wool "Downton Abbey Mystery KAL" using Lorna Laces Sportmate yarn in the Christmas at Downton color way.


Very pretty. I love the colors.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a 3S shawl, a Minnie Shawlette, a pair of socks and a rug OTN. I do have a few projects waiting to be finished...a few things with ends needing tucked, but mostly blocking.

I have 2 pending projects...both socks!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

knitting a pair of fingerless gloves for my grandaughter, a shawl for myself (yeah, right), two shawls for my daughter, one of which is the Alexandra. I also have a scarf started to go with fingerless gloves and a hat I knitted for my daughter. I am in a rut, too. My quilting is calling me!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm working on next year's Holiday gifts - 17 Big Bears with sweaters and the recipients names on them and button music boxes in their tummys.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

lizmaxwell said:


> Can you use them as flannels ( washcloths )
> Do you knit them in cotton, they seem very popular


You can find patterns on many websites, by typing in facecloths, or dishcloths.
I have made many, many!
Nice gifts for unexpected kindnesses others do for me!
I always have a nice supply of homemade soaps, (courtesy of Sisters of Nazareth) to add to the cloth.
I knit and crochet them in cotton.
That makes them very absorbent!
Do make at least one...and use it, so you will understand your extended American family a tad better! :-D


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I have two sweaters I am knitting for myself. One I have put aside for the moment as the pattern is giving me a problem. I find if I am having a problem with the patterns or I get bored with it, I put it aside and leave it for a couple of weeks. I usually find if I do this then I will pick it up again and finish it. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

PeacockRose1 said:


> I am currently working the gauntlets from the Jimmy Beans Wool "Downton Abbey Mystery KAL" using Lorna Laces Sportmate yarn in the Christmas at Downton color way.


Thank you for posting a picture of your work.
My camera is trashed.
Soooo til I get another, I love to see other's work!
You did great!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Savta5 said:


> I'm working on next year's Holiday gifts - 17 Big Bears with sweaters and the recipients names on them and button music boxes in their tummys.


Oh wow, those sound adorable! And good for you on getting the early start!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Working on toe-up tube socks. They look obscene, so will post a pix when done. Also working knitting a top down
T-shirt with cotton/bamboo yarn, very soft. And somewhere in my craft room is a shawl or two waiting to be picked up again!

KK


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Savta5 said:


> I'm working on next year's Holiday gifts - 17 Big Bears with sweaters and the recipients names on them and button music boxes in their tummys.


I so admire your ambition!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a sock going, but I think the sock yarn I'm using is cursed as I've had to frog two pair I had going with it and now am doing one singly and it is not behaving well at all. I also have a sock weight scrap blanked in single crochet, and a knitted poncho sweater started on circs.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Alanan said:


> I have two sweaters I am knitting for myself. One I have put aside for the moment as the pattern is giving me a problem. I find if I am having a problem with the patterns or I get bored with it, I put it aside and leave it for a couple of weeks. I usually find if I do this then I will pick it up again and finish it. Does anyone else do this?


Alanan,
I started 2 sweaters last summer.
One for each daughter.
When I got to the sleeve section.....off in the closet they went.
I assured myself I should not continue until spring.
They ARE summer sweaters!!!


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm knitting a Guernsey jumper, a log cabin blanket, a rabbit blanket buddy and must start knitting hand puppets for this year's charity shoebox appeal. Want to start something with a Norwegian pattern, too.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Alanan said:


> I have two sweaters I am knitting for myself. One I have put aside for the moment as the pattern is giving me a problem. I find if I am having a problem with the patterns or I get bored with it, I put it aside and leave it for a couple of weeks. I usually find if I do this then I will pick it up again and finish it. Does anyone else do this?


Yes! It saves a lot of stress!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had a blast making some dishcloths and just started an infinity scarf for my granddaughter that she requested.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Crossfade24 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


I am working on a noodle scarf for my niece, have 2 other scarves on the needles, a pair of socks on the needles and need to weave in the ends for a baby blanket for my nephew.
Naomi


----------



## Grans (Sep 1, 2011)

A prayer shawl, several ruffle scarves, socks, and a request for a six foot scarf for a little skit for ladies retreat.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Hats for my GD that will accommodate 2 side ponytails at the request of the 4 year old. I made them the single ponytail hat and the 4 year old informed me that she sometimes had 2 ponytails Also a shawl for my daughter.


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

Drewbie said:


> Hats for my GD that will accommodate 2 side ponytails at the request of the 4 year old. I made them the single ponytail hat and the 4 year old informed me that she sometimes had 2 ponytails Also a shawl for my daughter.


That hat sounds so cute - do you have the pattern you could share please?


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm making a fair isle hat in shades of blue, and then I will start an ear flap hat. My son's have enlisted me to make hats for all of their friends this winter. It all started when they saw the hat I made for one of my boys......


----------



## Azsuzy (Mar 1, 2012)

24 square afghan, using up odd bits of worsted, doll cloths, more odd bits, and hats. I get bored easily, so keep lots of things going and switch off. Last count I had 27 ufos, lol.


----------



## tbmcswain (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm currently knitting valentine heart dish clothes.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Amyknits favorite cowl, socks, shoulder wrap


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Socks, socks and more socks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm making a baby blanket, also have a teddy on the needles, and part of a jumper I started about three years ago. Just finished a ruffle scarf.


----------



## calemma (Jul 24, 2011)

would someone please point me to the patterns for the Downton Abbey hat and also the blanket that makes ruffles by changing needle size. Thanks


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm making a jumper for my husband, and also finishing the blankets for Battersea dogs Home. 
I've almost finished my knitted log cabin blanket, but have lots of ends to sew in - my pet hate! I'll put a photo on when the blanket is done, its from a pattern on Very Pink.com


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't knit right now due to tendonitist but I have the second in a pair of slippers I'm itching to finish! Plus two or three wips.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I have socks on the needles, a hat for charity and 1 mitten complete 1 to go. Also have put aside a baby sweater.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm knitting baby sweaters and caps for Lutheran World Relief-if I have time I will make a blanket or two.


----------



## allballedup (Jan 22, 2013)

that happened to me .. fortunately...they were adults and I was able to charge . yea me!!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I design and sew heirloom clothes for children. Neck deep till May. I am crocheting an afghan for a friend-do this while I am having coffee in a.m. From 9-10 p.m.,I crochet water bottle covers for our women's ministry. I am also quilting a baby quilt from a printed panel.Also have a quilt kit I have been cross-stitching for at least 35 yrs. My mother gave me the kit,so I need to finish it even though she is no longer with us.I could finish the emb. in less than a week,but sewing is my paycheck,so that comes first. I am already 60, so I guess I better not take 35 yrs.to quilt it. Probably won't be here. lol. DD doesn't know how to sew on a button.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just finished a couple of scarves to donate to Special Olympics. Then off to finish another man's scarf for a friend. Have orders in for ruffle scarves by about 6 people. Guess they say busy fingers don't get in trouble. :<)


----------



## casemgr (May 7, 2012)

I had finished all but 1 project, so I have cast on 4 different ones. Now I have a variety to suit my mood.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am finishing the LAST ROUND of a crochet afghan I started about 8 years ago The afghan has a "body" of crochet shells and a picot edge. For some reason, I just couldn't make myself do the edging. I suppose since I hate having to pick up stitches evenly around? Anyway my goal has been to finish all the "works in progress" that have been hanging around for ages. I vowed to not start anything new before the lot is cleared up!


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

A berry colored lace shawl for spring


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm knitting a simple skinny scarf and crocheting thread crochet hearts.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jmf6406. If you stick to your goal and don't start another project then I reckon you deserve a special award. I've never finished all my wip. Would love to one day but I just know it's not going to happen


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm finishing a baby blanket that I've been ignoring for months, a scarf, hat and working on another afghan for charity. Hopefully will start the cowl that I promised myself for my birthday.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I have several shawls in progress : "Common Bean" just finished & needs to be blocked, "Hairpin Lace Stole" in progress (about 1/2 done, but takes a long time more to finish ),and crocheted shawl "Sunflowers" almost done and needs to be blocked tomorrow. I can't wait to show it to you, as it is my design totally ! Also I'm ready to start baby blanket for the order,- tomorrow in the morning ! I love you all ! Fialka.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

A baby blanket for a friend's daughter, and thinking about trying socks. Haven't worked up the courage for the socks yet.
LOL


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Just finished a cat toy and beautiful blue hat....am finishing the scarf to go with it and then will be doing the fingerless gloves to match....oooohhh, so much fun !


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

I am finishing up a scarf for my grandson that SHOULD have been done by Christmas but wasn't. Then I will start knitting for my 1st great-grandchild that will be born in July


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can feel myself procrastinating in starting a watch cap for my son (soon 58). I have some nice, soft Merino wool, and I just know I will do something wrong with it. I have already made one practice cap and am about to start another one. Meanwhile, I finished a small afghan for the domestic-abuse center, and a washcloth of crinkly but soft cotton that somebody donated to the church. I don't usually have more than one project going at a time and now it's really zero till I get up my courage to start on the wool.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm starting two different sets of mittens. For a 2 year old boy and a girl about 10. No reason for doing them at 
the same time.


----------



## wlr (Jan 24, 2013)

Let's see... Almost finished a red cradle bag with angora trim for my granddaughter for Valentine's Day. just finished three Dr. who themed washcloths for my daughter in school in Australia. Then starting the sleeves on a primary colors striped sweater for the same grand baby, who will outgrow it if I don't hurry. also a hoodie with a kangaroo pocket knit in the Fibonnaci sequence. So, clearly I have my work cut out for me. Thanks to whoever mentioned the $1.00 Wal-Mart baby doll for the cradle purse. She is at the ready!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

An entrelac baby blanket in light and dark blue; a set of placemats which I calculated to come out in the "golden ratio" proportions (don't know why I came up with that, it didn't start out that way -- maybe I was hoping it would make my cooking taste better!); two afghans for charity that only need the pieces joined. Just finished a scarf for a friend. Never mind the other WIPs, they'll still be there when I'm 99.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a pair of socks half done, meaning two-at-a-time, both half way done, probably will still be in that state next year. Have a short sleeved sweater for me all knit except for the trim. Just started a set of convertible mitts and scarf for daughter-in-law.


----------



## lacey01 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am making a pair of socks for my daughter and making wine bottle bags for my sister.


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

lacey01 said:


> I am making a pair of socks for my daughter and making wine bottle bags for my sister.


Ooh wine bottle bags - please could you share the pattern?


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Trying to finish the cardigan I started for my granddaughter a year ago but got sidetracked with Christmas stuff...Will be glad when it's done as it's 22 rows to the pattern...I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I have enough yarn as I bought it in England last year...I think I bought an extra ball but I made it longer than the pattern. It's King Cole variegated so the dye lot isn't that important if they still make the colour.


----------



## lacey01 (Nov 18, 2012)

They are on Ravelry.com. Type wine bottle bags.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I have socks and hats on needles for grab n go and a sweater for my son (adult) from the current issue of Vogue knitting - before he changes his mind again. He bought the alpaca hand spun yarn at a fiber show and sale that he drove me to and I finally found a pattern he liked.


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm working on a dress for a bear and an afghan for my daughter with praying hands on one end and a heart with a cross in the middle, on the other end. In between is the open blind stitch. Already made one for my oldest daughter. These are for Xmas.This is a Jeanarie pattern.
Then on to ones with a guitar, for my GS and hopefully one with a car for my SIL.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I am struggling with double knit pot holder with star trek design. It may hit the frogger soon.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 2 sweaters in the works, but I spend more time on a cute poncho for my GD. I had to change the pattern from 24 months to around 5 yr size. I have never done that before so I'm hoping it turns out still looking like a poncho. After that's done, I have a dozen patterns picked out for her that I would love to knit. There's always the next pattern!! I usually do sweaters for my family, especially my GD who's 4 yrs old. They never finish as fast as I would like so I can start my next project.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

A crocheted bedspread, from the afghan pattern "Shadow Reflections" that Juneperk shared with me. Started it on January 15th and have finished 15 inches of a 74" wide, 425 stitch (ll7"long) bedspread. The background is black and the colors are 5 shades each of red, yellow, blue, green and purple to match artwork in my bedroom. A long term project that will probably keep me busy a long time. Love it!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

oops........I meant 117" long. Used the l key in error. My bad.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

NOT A BLESSED THING [Sniff, sniff, sniff] until my left hand heals from the CTS surgery. Then it's back to the afghan, ho, ho, ho!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just started the final edging on my new great niece or nephews crib size blanket. The shower is on March 3rd. I guess Brandon Michael decided he wants to be at the baby shower also. Arrived by C section on Jan. 31 2013 at 4lbs 6ozs. He was due in April.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm working on the Glasgow sweater from interweave knitting magazine.

I'm learning more new technics so its keeping me enthused.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I am making a baby blanket in Jelli Beenz blue tweed. Garter stitch. Also, a simple scarf in turquoise with silver thread and sequins. Another baby blanket to do.


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

I am making a hat for myself and a baby blanket for a friends coworker....then I will start on spinning...for a bit while working in the garden, time to get the starts going.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Booties for Harvest House which is a haven for abused wives and families.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm knitting my first top down sweater and it'll be the first thing I've knitted for myself other than dishcloths which I'm always making!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Crossfade24 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


I did not like them. The quality matches the price! Bad joins, thick cables.


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

I starting a carrot. I'm practicing amigurumi knitting. Love making small things and toys.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Afghan for Hospice, baby blanket


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Almost done with the first of 12 afghans I am making for Christmas with pillows to match.


----------



## babywares (Nov 20, 2012)

I have just started some socks, I have also nearly finished a baby shawl, and I have also a jumper started for my daughter. I have also got a quilt on the go and trousers for my grandson so im very bizzy


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I started my first top down sweater when I was 10...I finished it when I was 22. That said, I really like top down sweaters or yoked sweaters from the bottom up because there is so little sewing involved in finishing them! I knit faster now too...


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

The ruffle scarves have finally made it here, so I'm working on a ruffle scarf. I also have a shawl started and and tube sock on a magic loop. Magic loop in new to me. I actually started it on double points and then moved it over. I can now see how it works, though!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

I am making myself a knitted vest for winter!


----------



## Jean in VA (Mar 4, 2011)

A bulky top-down sweater for me (not much chance of finishing before spring), a dress/jumper for my 17 month old grand daughter, and I'm remaking a cowl that was supposed to be a Christmas gift (but I decided the recipient would prefer a different style).


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

OMgoodness! My yukon, CA friend told me her husband and she needed new scarves for their walks with the dog, so they are getting scarves, her's is purple and white, and his is a cammie green colors varigated yarn, and the dog, well, he will get what scraps I can find, Plus, I have an afghan almost done for them except to connect all the squares. Those are late gifts, and then I am still working on my lacy shawl for myself.....All patterns are very easy and should go quickly, but they are all BIG projects. I think I have put new meaning into the title "Queen of Unfinished Projects"


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

So you are in CT.....I would like to get that Mountain Laurel Dishcloth pattern.

I am working on a baby dress and also some socks.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

RavinRed said:


> So you are in CT.....I would like to get that Mountain Laurel Dishcloth pattern.
> 
> I am working on a baby dress and also some socks.


Mountain Laurel is actually the PA state flower too which is where I am from, but I get your point. It was made our state flower about 30 years after you. Here is the link to the pattern anyways. http://knitmama78.blogspot.com/2009/06/mountain-laurel-dishcloth-free-pattern.html

Hope you enjoy your work. Don't forget the pattern is for knit, but it's actually pretty easy. I've also been working on the Wings of Peace shawl too.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I am making a top down lacey baby sweater, size 12 months.

Someone will have to help me figure out how to post a photo, as I haven't figured it out.

I am waiting for two sweater patterns to arrive, and then I have to find a substitute for the yarn, as I can't wear wool. So I was thinking a linen blend, to make it not as warm. Will post the pattern number (it is a Ravelry Pattern) and ask for advice for choosing the yarn.

Also knitting bibs, that have animals on them.

Deborah


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess the photo did attach. That is a dress and bolero that I just sent off to my goddaughter for her baby Zinnia, it is a size 6 months.

Deborah


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am knitting my first pair of socks. Not going too fast as I am learning as I go.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

bc knitter said:


> I guess the photo did attach. That is a dress and bolero that I just sent off to my goddaughter for her baby Zinnia, it is a size 6 months.
> 
> Deborah


No photo


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Marimon: Wow you are sure busy with knitting all those projects in process.


----------



## Mare03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very beautiful!



bc knitter said:


> I am making a top down lacey baby sweater, size 12 months.
> 
> Someone will have to help me figure out how to post a photo, as I haven't figured it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I wish I knew how many things I have "in progress"! LOL


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

DollieD said:


> lizmaxwell said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use them as flannels ( washcloths )
> ...


Reply: I live next door to Sisters of St. Joseph in Nazareth MI. Just thought it a funny coincidence to your post.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Crossfade24 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


Knitting a drop stitch condo scarf and am almost finished crocheting a baby afghan in the basket weave stitch for Project Linus. My next project is a vest for myself in a lovely shade of grape yarn.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

A cowl, a hat and a pair of fingerless gloves. Also, my "go to" afghan.


----------



## ecedman (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations for the new addition. I hope he is doing fine. My daughter was born 7 weeks early and weighed in at 4.5 lbs. She spent 15 days in the Neonatal Critical Care Ward at Children's Hospital. She was one of the biggest babies there. Still, finding clothes that fit her was a challenge. Back then nobody made diapers for premies. I used patterns for dolls to make her clothes that more or less fit. But she was the best dressed baby in my neighborhood. Find patterns for dolls and knit sweaters for the little guy.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Blanket and cowl. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

ruthann1942 said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > lizmaxwell said:
> ...


They're everywhere!
They're everywhere!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Started my second lace shawl. Gave the last one to a friend from her birthday. Will have to post a picture, it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I am starting tomorrow a cowl with thick yarn for a very good friend. Shhhh she does not know it. :lol:


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

ruthann1942 said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > lizmaxwell said:
> ...


To the original poster, I have made over 10 dishcloths and love making them in cotton, but make sure you use metal or plastic needles, the material has too much grab for wooden ones. Here's two of my favorite dishcloth patterns.
http://knitmama78.blogspot.com/2009/06/mountain-laurel-dishcloth-free-pattern.html This one is my state flower here in PA. 
http://knitmama78.blogspot.com/2009/07/harmony-lace-cloth-free-pattern.html


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> Can you use them as flannels ( washcloths )
> Do you knit them in cotton, they seem very popular


If you don't get my other one. I do knit them in cotton. You can two. Try these two patterns, but don't use wooden needles (the material grabs too much).

http://knitmama78.blogspot.com/2009/07/harmony-lace-cloth-free-pattern.html

http://knitmama78.blogspot.com/2009/06/mountain-laurel-dishcloth-free-pattern.html This is one is my state flower of PA.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Since my husband is taking therapy daily for the next two weeks I am doing pocket projects when I am not learning how to do the therapy myself. So honeycomb mittens, washcloths, hot pads and misc. small items. Anything to keep me busy. I do have 3 afghans to crochet but just cannot do them (after they get so big in the car.    :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Since my husband is taking therapy daily for the next two weeks I am doing pocket projects when I am not learning how to do the therapy myself. So honeycomb mittens, washcloths, hot pads and misc. small items. Anything to keep me busy. I do have 3 afghans to crochet but just cannot do them (after they get so big) in the car.    :thumbup:


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Started a beanie for my neighbor, having difficulty tho, it's in Berroco Circus and she'd like a seed stitch through out. I've frogged 3 times. would starting with a ribbing help??? I have another hat, scarf, and AG sweater and hat all going.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

I am working on two baby afghans and two scarfs. I also have a few projects to sew together which I don't like doing so I have been putting off.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

2 projects

1 reknitting a sweater I just frogged
2. Knitting a ukulele strap for myself.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hockey socks for my grandson and a pair of slippers for me!


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

Crossfade24 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?


i'm crocheting a monkey , and just finished a teddy bear in crochet just have the facial features to add ,


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Craftsy KAL, and a sweater for a LYS class just CO on the needles. These are both new as of this weekend.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Great looking cloth. I'm going to make it. Love pretty wash cloths.


----------



## barbiebeth (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a hard time with my first sock too. Tore it up bunches of times. I went to YouTube and searched "knitting heel flaps". 
Kelly,s sock class is wonderful! Being able to see the instructions and hear her explanation got me through. I book marked her videos so I can go back instantly whenever I need to. I really hopes this helps. She has put out different videos on all parts of the sock process.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Darowil just did a workshop here on knitting socks toe up on circulars with the magic loop. VERY helpful!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I am knitting a sweater jacket for my daughter Candy.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I am knitting a sweater jacket for my daughter Candy.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I am knitting a sweater jacket for my daughter Candy.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

A baby size earflap hat, a crocheted afghan in a zigzag pattern, sewing up two baby jumpers (sweaters) - and that's just what I have on the sofa next to me!


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

For me it's the vintage downton hat and a cardigan for me for a change. i usually make every thing the rest of my family wants


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Designing a simple baby's dress to go with blanket I have done. I am about half way.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Crossfade24 said:


> Cute, and I just started on the Anna Baltzer Wings of Peace Shawl. It's my first complicated pattern so wish me luck.


What an amazing piece...and challenging, me thinks, happy knitting and post when done... Would love to see it.

I am working on frill yarn scarf for my daughter. It is simple gartert st and only 11 sts wide but I am just beginning to use my arm a bit after breaking my elbow 2 weeks ago so I have to keep things slow and simple. The jewel tones (green to fuchsia to violet) are beautiful and I am adding a second dk weight yarn in black as a stabilizing feature as I find without these frill scarves tend to stretch and lose their intended shape. The black completely disappears in all the overlaying frills.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

LadyElle said:


> Crossfade24 said:
> 
> 
> > Cute, and I just started on the Anna Baltzer Wings of Peace Shawl. It's my first complicated pattern so wish me luck.
> ...


Let the Almighty Lord be with you as you heal. And it is complicated, but nothing I can't handle, slowly. I am using a red worsted weight yarn. Hope to post the pic when done.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Crossfade24 said:


> LadyElle said:
> 
> 
> > Crossfade24 said:
> ...


Thank you for your prayers and enjoy your project.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

LadyElle said:


> Crossfade24 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyElle said:
> ...


Your welcome and thank you.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I am knitting a light wt ascot to be worn in the chilly weather, not the frigid. 

The ascot is a nice change from the bulky scarves sometimes.


----------



## Foolhardy (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm making yoga socks,while learning how to knit on circular needles - not easy for a 'thrower' who knits with right needle tucked under right arm!


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

CharP said:


> Just finished a baby afghan and started a sweater for my 8th great nephew. Must get busy as he arrived Jan 16th. When his items are finished, I must get back to finishing projects. For 2013 I am trying to finish one past uncompleted project before starting a new one. LOL


I like that idea, CharP. Maybe that will help me whittle down my cache of UFOs. I reckon that if I finished one for every new project I start, I should be caught up in about 30 years! I hope I live that long!!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

2KNITCATS said:


> Designing a simple baby's dress to go with blanket I have done. I am about half way.


OMG 2KNITCATS referring to your AVATAR is that a knitted cover for an I-Pad or such - if you created it can I please have the pattern.

:lol:


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 2 baby cardigans to sew up, a pair of slippers for myself so there's no rush there, and i've just started knitting dish cloths, Ive done one in DK dishcotl cotton, then I saw one on Google images using size 10 crochet cotton knitting 2 strands together, the first one UK 2.5mm needles and the second one one 2.5mm and 5mm to make it a bit looser but I keep loosing one of the stands, not to sure about this thread, I might try one more on maybe 3.5mm or 4mm see how that goes.
Are you knitting the blanket for yourself.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

happycrafter said:


> I have 2 baby cardigans to sew up, a pair of slippers for myself so there's no rush there, and i've just started knitting dish cloths, Ive done one in DK dishcotl cotton, then I saw one on Google images using size 10 crochet cotton knitting 2 strands together, the first one UK 2.5mm needles and the second one one 2.5mm and 5mm to make it a bit looser but I keep loosing one of the stands, not to sure about this thread, I might try one more on maybe 3.5mm or 4mm see how that goes.
> Are you knitting the blanket for yourself.


Yes, believe it or not, I started this a while ago when I first learned about circular needles and have since instead finished two other blankets, one made with bulkier yarn, the other with two strands at once.


----------



## Old'n'Crazy (Dec 19, 2012)

I am trying to design a horse....finally got the legs and body right at the weekend but am struggling with the head! Mane and tail should be easy!! Just got to darn in the ends on a hooded jumper for a 2 yr old and Jemima Puddleduck is still waiting for her eyes and bonnet!


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

I'm working on a scarecrow from Jean Greenhowe's Knitted toys book. A friend asked me to make him .Money from the sale will go to Help for Heroes. We owe so much to our armed forces !
God bless them all.


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Great idea they (military) deserve all the help we can and should give. Wish there was a group around where I live that I could assist.
Again keep up the good work


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Cabled Mary Maxim Christmas stocking kit I bought after the 2011 holidays. Will have ready for next year. Now that's procrastination.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm working on a bunch of ruffled scarves, 3 toques and a sweater. Plus I'm crocheting an afghan.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

bc knitter said:


> I am making a top down lacey baby sweater, size 12 months.
> 
> Someone will have to help me figure out how to post a photo, as I haven't figured it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

JillF said:


> bc knitter said:
> 
> 
> > I am making a top down lacey baby sweater, size 12 months.
> ...


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Working on a knitted sweater for Hubby and a crocheted Tinkerbell afghan for a friend's birthday


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

Have cowls, pocket slippers, scaves wrapped and boxed ready to be shipped. Hve made easter eggs, some of which will be reshaped into hot air balloons. Trying to decide to make mobils or just leave them as ornaments. Doing a cowl/hat to match the leg & arm warmers requested for wear after Zumba and winter lap walking. Have started the 24 sets of hat & mitten sets for my daughters class. Next week i will order two patterns for my two daughters presents and finish my SIL Union Jack/American Flag Scarf for his Citizenship cerimony. Bot that sounds like a lot, but it just 3hrs most evenings while 'watching' tv. (Vertigo therapy. It really helps, the concentration helps focus.)


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

Working on a revoulution sweater, and for easier knitting, a drop stitch scarf.


----------



## Pat817 (Feb 4, 2013)

hi all im new at this so i hope im doing it right,just took up knitting was doing real good till i came to these instructions,could some one help me please.it says place a locking stitch marker (which i bought today)on this side to indicate that this is the increase row. ty to al;l if you can help


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Pat817 said:


> hi all im new at this so i hope im doing it right,just took up knitting was doing real good till i came to these instructions,could some one help me please.it says place a locking stitch marker (which i bought today)on this side to indicate that this is the increase row. ty to al;l if you can help


Oh dear, when I first started knitting, I loathed patterns. I didn't even start using them until I was doing it for a couple of years. I may be able to help if I see the pattern or know what it is you are knitting. If it starts to bother you, try a dishcloth pattern instead. If you sign up for free on http://www.sugarncream.com/ they have a lot of easy dishcloth patterns to do. Sometimes those increase patterns that use stitch markers can be frustrating.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried twice and for some reason it wouldn't post what I typed, so I'll try this way. Could you please share the pattern information for the little pink dress and bolero?


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Crossfade24 said:


> Pat817 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all im new at this so i hope im doing it right,just took up knitting was doing real good till i came to these instructions,could some one help me please.it says place a locking stitch marker (which i bought today)on this side to indicate that this is the increase row. ty to al;l if you can help
> ...


I'm working on a shawl pattern that increases on the right side of the work which will have yarn overs, etc. The wrong side of the work is always purl all stitches. Sounds to me as if your marker just needs to be placed to remind you which side of the work you are on and therefore you will know it has increases.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

foxglove said:


> Crossfade24 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering what everyone is currently making. Right now I have 13 dishcloths complete and I'm about to add number 14, a mountain laurel dishcloth, my state's national flower. Plus I have a 150 stitch blanket that I have no idea why I started. And I am trying to make a wrap on bamboo needles, since I am tired of dishcloths and I want to try using different kinds of needles plus I am about to acquire more bamboo ones. Are stitchberry needles any good?
> ...


May I ask what patterns you are using for the dolls?


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

A large queensized bed afghan for my bed and looming hats for the homeless. Learning how to sew and loving it. Projects keep my mind occupied and stressfree.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Pink little girl dress & bolero is just Precious!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got 2 baby afghans and the rose shell afghan finished and thought I had all the "works in progress" done. BUT, I forgot about a blue knit ripple afghan that I started 20 years ago. Waaaaaa!!! Does it count if it is that old???


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm working on a fisherman sweater, size 46 I designed a friend of ours all knit in one piece, no pictures, my camera's on the blink. But it's off white wool with 3 different cable patterns -- what fun!


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

Have just started my 11th pair of tube socks for the homeless. Our group gives them out at Christmas. Hope to make fifty or so pair. In between am making tube socks for my grandkids to wear when they go sking or snowboarding at Mont Tremblant.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope it counts-have a quilt kit I have been working on at least 35 yrs.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> I hope it counts-have a quilt kit I have been working on at least 35 yrs.


Absolutely it counts!! There would be more than a few of us who would lose out if wayward projects going on 29 for the umpteenth time weren't counted.  PERSERVERE!! With new techniques possibly more challenging WIP's have a fighting chance at completion not to mention all the amazing coaches on this site Go KP'ers!! You are the best.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I lost count of how many projects I have going. So I just finished a shark dog coat for a chihuahua and started 2 sweaters for my grad daughters.I just keep adding to the pile.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Two scarves and the "Liz" stole. And I'm wearily and sporadically sewing 8 strips of a crocheted afghan together. :roll:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

LadyElle said:


> lharris1952 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it counts-have a quilt kit I have been working on at least 35 yrs.
> ...


LIKE!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm working on a wrap for my dad who had 2 strokes in the past 3 months and a baby blanket for our local NICU.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I just finished my wolves ccs, finished the vest the other day and now I have nothing on the needles! I actually just finished the wolves maybe 10 minutes ago! Oh no! Withdrawal! I do have the yarn and pattern for an afghan I want to do though, and am working on four cross stitch charts. Also, I have a "few" charts and patterns to look through incase I change my mind!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I just finished my wolves ccs, finished the vest the other day and now I have nothing on the needles! I actually just finished the wolves maybe 10 minutes ago! Oh no! Withdrawal! I do have the yarn and pattern for an afghan I want to do though, and am working on four cross stitch charts. Also, I have a "few" charts and patterns to look through incase I change my mind!


I always have my next project picked out, pattern, yarn and tools at the ready so when I finish hiding the last tail I can pick up my new yarn and needles and start my swatch....always have one waiting in the wings
:-D


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> I'm working on a wrap for my dad who had 2 strokes in the past 3 months and a baby blanket for our local NICU.


I love the wrap idea for your ailing father. The piece will always mean so much to him. And the babes in NICU will always have a guardian angel.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

-knitter said:


> LadyElle said:
> 
> 
> > lharris1952 said:
> ...


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Criminy! You guys reminded me that I have all the quilt blocks for a cross stitched quilt packed away somewhere. I started this about 40 years ago and my mother finished the last couple when she came to live with me. Now I have to dig those out and actually make the quilt. I can sew, but I have NEVER made a quilt. Maybe I should put this on off until I retire?


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

My first lace shawl(easy one row pattern), my first beaded scarf and a baby sock(the other one is done)!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## angelicabeads (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm knitting a baby blanket for the male twin that my niece will deliver in March. I love the yarn! I'm knitting it in a checkerboard pattern on circular needles which is very helpful in keeping the weight of the blanket off of my arms and shoulders and in my lap. I have fibromyalgia, so using the circulars really helps.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I,m knitting a pillow, and will start my adult suprise jacket soon.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I am trying to finish a sweater that I bought at a second hand store. I thought I was buying yarn. Came home and found a sweater that was almost finished but for the one front side, and then put it together and add a neck line. No pattern included, but I have figured out how to finish it anyway. Then I have some "cross stich" things I want to try.
Karon


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

karonwurst said:


> I am trying to finish a sweater that I bought at a second hand store. I thought I was buying yarn. Came home and found a sweater that was almost finished but for the one front side, and then put it together and add a neck line. No pattern included, but I have figured out how to finish it anyway. Then I have some "cross stich" things I want to try.
> Karon


Very cool...most would have frogged and reknit. Must be a nice piece to warrant the attempt. Good luck.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i just took apart a scarf from the thrift store and made an earwarmer-its navy wool . went to zellers here in canada and made them sell me yarn at 50% off cuz thats what the big sign said instaed of the 30 % they wanted to give me-bought 5 balls for dishcloths cuz i want to learn stitches. ~~~i'm making up long legwarmers past my knee in hunter green -frogged them already. what fun, teehee.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have finished the hat part of a hat and scarf set and am also to the heel of the first one of a pair of socks. I'm also cross-stitching a Christmas ornament and making the squares for a "mystery quilt" class from Craftsy.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

currently working on socks, and getting ready to start a baby blanket.


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

Giant basket stitch scarf in Sirdar indie yarn...it's looking beautiful!


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

Making hats for a craft sale in two weeks, and have a bear and some bed socks in the UFO basket.


----------



## Pat817 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kitchener said:


> Making hats for a craft sale in two weeks, and have a bear and some bed socks in the UFO basket.


LOVE THOSE HATS MAY I ASK WHERE YOU GOT THE PATERNS


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Well it is such a soft color and it is almost finished so why not finish it. It may not even be the right size but I don't care as I can use it for a gift. There will be much yarn left over also si i thought it was a win-win thing.
Karon


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Pat817 - I get 90% of my patterns from Ravelry, just do an "infant hat" search. Good luck!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I just got the yarn in that I ordered to make a Chocolate Layer Cake afghan for a wedding gift. The wedding isn't until August, so I have lots of time but I am tempted to start it NOW. I am making myself finish the sweater for my friend that I am working on. Have the back almost done now. It has a yo pattern on either side of a straight stitch with nine straight stitches in between. Pretty easy, but I get distracted and forget to yo on the other side of the "post" and have to rip out and re-do a lot.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My take-with is socks, I am about half done on a baby blanket and have about two inches to go on a sweater sleeve alteration and the handle to complete on crochet bag.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Caron Simply Soft Shoulder Shawl


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have knit a medium sized teddy bear, a small one, a tiny one, a big bunny rabbit, a medium bunny rabbit and a cat. Right now, I am making my big bunny, Zoe's dress. I found out I love knitting stuffed toys. They are so cute and fun to make.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

A shawl similar to the Boneyard Shawl and a cat house which I am making on the fly.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Now I have made two dolls and am working on a third and a tablecloth that is 72in in diameter and over eight hundred stitches knit in the round. Lucky for me I only need to make it 42 inches in diameter for my kitchen table.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

I just saw you post and wanted to put my two cents in! This is what I posted yesterday about bamboo needles - the KP'er purchased them from this supplier. I am NOT affiliated in any way with them, I'm just a satisfied customer:

I'll jump in with my ebay bamboo needle source: suppliescraft - they also are the manufacturers, not just sellers! Their needles are not carbonized, they don't need to be that how "high quality" they are! I have had mine for at least 2 years. I have all of the various size circs, as well as straights and dpns. I broke a circ, but it was my fault.
I have also purchased to give for new knitters and friends in general.
As I say, they manufacture them, so their quality is excellent. They also sell silk and/or cotton needle bags that are lovely.
They also offer free shipping!


----------

